# Barnes TMZ



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

This may be old news to some but I don't frequent the muzzleloader thread often. This can be relevant considering the season is coming....

I had bought some new .50 250 grain Barnes TMZ from Sportsmans a while back. A month and a lost receipt later I finally took them out to pop off a few rounds. Wouldn't you know it those things would not go down the barrel. I pushed pretty hard to try and get it started and with a pile of force I still couldn't get it down the barrel. I eventually got it jammed in the end and decided to get it out instead of going all the way...It took a pair of pliers to get the sabot out. 

Fast forward a week later and I decided to bust a dial caliper out to see what the deal is with those and wouldn't you know it the sabots are closer to .52 to .53; a few hundredth of an inch too big! I measured the bullet and it is the same diameter of other bullets in my inventory. Those sabots are Waayy too huge. 

I am just letting people to know to save your reciepts for those!I would have taken them back for sure if I had. I also lost a round out in the field so they wouldn't take them anyways I'm sure. I'll just have to get some skinnier sabots.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

The Barnes T-EZ may be better suited for your rifle. They go down pretty easy, and they shoot great out of my Traditions Pursuit. Good luck.


----------



## rfarr (Aug 14, 2013)

Call Barnes i am sure they can help you out


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

TMZ's are hard in T/C guns. I believe they are a true .50. I got some for my Omega, and the same thing, they were to hard to push down. 

In my White they go down easier. The white is .504.

I shoot the harvester black sabot, and 300gr Deep Curls/Gold Dots in my Omega now.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

call barnes, they'll help ya out...I'd second the TEZ's! 290 grains perfect for all big game.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

pm me with a phone number. I'll give some thinner sabots that will work. Brad


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I swab my bore between shots - otherwise I cannot get a TMZ down the bore of my Omega. With swabbing they are very snug, just the way I like it. If you're swabbing and still can't get 'em to go down then do as others have suggested and use a sabot with thinner petals. This image is from the Modern Muzzleloader forum. There is a lot of great info over there on inlines, and I hope I don't go to jail for borrowing their stuff. But this helped me figure out which sabots to use with a few other bullets-


----------

